# Sunday morning downtown



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

The Tennessee Cyclocross championships were to be held Sunday morning on Mud Island, which is in the Mississippi River just in front of downtown Memphis. I thought I’d ride down, watch the races a bit and ride around downtown. I rode my MTB so I could ride in the grass like the crossers. It would also give me a chance to take some pictures since I didn’t have to keep up with anybody.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

The Pyramid. the trolly and fountains


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

About a month ago, this 100+-year-old church caught fire in the early AM. There was a strong north wind and embers flew south all over downtown. The building in the foreground was gutted. The building behind it was totally destroyed and the tall building had most of its wood window frames burned out. All of these buildings were under renovation and unoccupied. The untouched building next door is one of my favorite downtown buildings. The fire department sent out crews to put out many other small fires as the embers fell. Memphis came very close to having a major firestorm.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Beal St, W.C. Handy, big balls and big wheels


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Some random shots along the riverfront.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

And a few more.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

One last set.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

Very Nice Shots.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Sweet post, love the bike (and the grips).

Nice memorials too.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

why is there a pyramid in mephis?


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

*Long story-short answer*



I am The Edge said:


> why is there a pyramid in mephis?


It was built as our basketball / concert arena about 15 years ago. The design comes from the Memphis, Egypt connection. Along comes the NBA and our city fathers build them a new $250,000,000 arena and just give it to them. They also give them control over all entertainment events in Memphis. So now the Pyramid just sits empty and we still owe $11,000,000 on it. It may become the worlds largest Bass Pro Shop.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

What a waste. They did the same thing here with a "pro" bowling stadium that finally got turned into a conference/events center since they couldn't figure out what else to do with a giant ball shaped structure. Cool post though.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

jd3 said:


> It was built as our basketball / concert arena about 15 years ago. The design comes from the Memphis, Egypt connection. Along comes the NBA and our city fathers build them a new $250,000,000 arena and just give it to them. They also give them control over all entertainment events in Memphis. So now the Pyramid just sits empty and we still owe $11,000,000 on it. It may become the worlds largest Bass Pro Shop.


Hmm--I love the scent of tax dollars at work for wealthy sports franchises.

Nice ride report.


----------

